# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Bonjour du tarn et garonne (Montauban)

## renata82

Du haut de mes 62 ans, je suis toujours intervenue lorsque un animal me semblait en détresse. Je ne peux sauver le monde de toute cette cruauté mais j'ai à mon actif plusieurs sauvetages que ce soit auprès d'associations ou de particuliers.
J'ai actuellement un bichon toy sauve d'un elevage 'de la honte', un ane recuperé dans de la boue jusqu'aux genoux, une ponette attaché comme un chien 2 chevres naines (mere et fille), une grande chevre et une brebis.
Je souhaite trouver ici celui ou celle qui pourra nous accompagner parmi tous ces animaux, sans oublier nos petits-enfants et qui, en plus de la vie de famille, saura etre un bon gardien.
Nous n'avons plus trop envie d'avoir un chien "à probleme".... Nous sommes un peu trop vieux pour cela. 
Nous devenons egoiste en vieillissant et un chien à peu pres "bien dans ses bascket" ferait notre bonheur et le sien par la meme occasion.
Voilà, vous savez presque tout de nos attentes.
Merci de nous accepter dans votre communauté au grand coeur.

----------

